# Giant 2021 Ebikes ? ?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

When are they expected(pleased mention country and date)?
Do you have any info about new model, modified model?

I might get a 2020 but would prefer a 2021 if they are coming soon.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

couldn't say about new / modified models ... I wouldn't hold your breath on 2021's being available before September however.

I have recently acquired a 2019 Trance E+ Pro 1 and I have been enjoying it quite a lot... the 2020 has XT 12sp and XT 4piston brakes.. and an smart assist mode... which would have been nice to have..

Regardless the 2019 has been a blast for the week I've had it now.. also makes riding in the SoCal summer somewhat more realistic for myself... without dying of heat stroke.. so that is good.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I just talked with a shop owner, Giant gave no date yet for Canada but he guessed maybe october.
I will try to get one shipped from 40 miles in my size.


----------

